# Supplements for Arthritis/Hip Dysplasia



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

I just rescued an 8 year old gentleman who has advanced hip dysplasia and probably a lot of arthritis in both his hips and his lower spine. My vet was only able to move his hip slightly before he complained about the pain. He can walk well, but has no length to his stride, he sort of hops a bit. He does not show any signs of pain and is active and alert.

He's on Deramaxx given with his evening meal just in case he is in pain (hips are so bad it's hard to believe he isn't hurting and is just ignoring it.) He gets 1000mg glucosomine/chondroitin and 1000mg Omega fish oil. I'm wondering if there is anything better that anyone has tried. I'm certain Logan's hips will deteriorate even more a he ages and I'd like to keep my new best friend active and comfortable for a long time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like Dasuquin with MSM.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe Adequan shots? 

Bless you for rescuing this guy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how about laser treatments? I've heard very good things about those and then he wouldn't need any pain killers.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We've had great results with my 10 year old taking Annamet Endure and Zeel.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Emoore said:


> We've had great results with my 10 year old taking Annamet Endure and Zeel.



My 6 year old is on Endure and I just bought Traumeel to try for agility trials. He is doing great, though nothing was wrong with him to begin with, just trying to prevent inflammation.

Dirisha: If you use Endure for a dog with HD, you may want to up the dose. Or up the dose on what you're using now.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the Duralactin products. For my dogs, I give them Duralactin Equine Joint Plus (the horse variety) and they are doing well on it. I have a 13 year old, a 12 year old, an 11 year old, a 9 year old, an 8 year old and my 5 year old GSD taking it. I also just sent my sister a bucket for her 10 year old GSD female.

My 5 year old male GSD has bilateral elbow dysplasia and, as a rescue, I don't know about his hips yet. My 9 year old non-GSD was just found to have a BB pellet next to his left femoral neck when he began to limp. The others all, as seniors, have varying degrees of age-related aches and ouchies. I am very happy with the success that I have had with the Duralactin Canine and Equine products.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

For my dogs with hip problems and arthritis, I have used (with my vet's supervision/recommendation):

-Syn-Flex (glucosamine/chondroitin supplement)
-Salmon oil
-Vitamin E 
-Milk Thistle 
-Vitamin C
-Duralactin
-DLPA
-Seacure

I've also used Dog Gone Pain before, and antioxidants(I've used Cell Advance 880, Vetri-Science Antiox-50, COQ10, Genesis Resources CAS Options)

Treatments I've used:
-Acupuncture
-Hydrotherapy (water treadmill)
-Chiropractic
-Laser therapy(for my arthritic cat)
-Adequan injections (for my cat)


----------

